# Cancel this!



## Confusticated (Jan 4, 2004)

I do not see how to cancel a sent PM on this new software.

I assume this option still exists... but where do I find it? 

I really grudge having to ask this this kind of thing. 

 to me!    to me!


And  to you all! mwahaha.

And if by chance this option is gone... will we get it back?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks for the help that I loved asking for!


----------



## Beorn (Jan 7, 2004)

It appears the cancel PM is not a feature anymore


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 8, 2004)

We totally NEEEEEED that option back.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

I always hated it, however, when I'd go into my pm box and find a message that had been canceled. . .if they do bring back the option can they make it so the receiver doesn't know there has been a canceled message? It's frustrating otherwise and makes one wonder.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 10, 2004)

It's really helpful for if you say something you later realise you shouldn't have said.

I do that all the time.


----------



## Uminya (Jan 20, 2004)

Perhaps the lack of a 'cancel' option would encourage members to weigh their words more before sending a message, no?


----------



## David Pence (Jan 20, 2004)

Private Messages/Track Messages/Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts_/_Delete Selected_._


----------



## Beorn (Jan 20, 2004)

Webmaster said:


> Private Messages/Track Messages/Unconfirmed Private Message Receipts_/_Delete Selected_._


That only deletes the request for a confirmation....


----------



## David Pence (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess you're right. The vBulletin site is a bit clueless as well about this missing feature. There's still about 100 or so release candidates to go, so maybe they'll put it back.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 17, 2004)

Cir, I didn't mean that it was like...me sending an angry PM to someone and then later wishing I hadn't.
It's not that kind of weighing of words.

It's like...say I send Snaga a PM telling him that my aunt was being rude and said mean things about him...but later thought maybe it'd be better not to tell him those things...

That's what I mean.


----------

